

Popular LA Arcade Raises $60K to Renovate, Gets Denied by City Council - blackjack48
http://kotaku.com/popular-la-arcade-raises-60k-to-renovate-gets-denied-1713927133

======
anti-shill
arcades just draw lots of juvenile deliquents with their leather jackets and
slicked-back ducktails.

